# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > رسائل دكتوراة وماجستير >  مجموعة من الابحاث في القانون الخاص 2

## A_najah

مجموعة من الابحاث في القانون الخاص 2

الشفعة كسبب من أسباب كسب الملكية دراسة مقارنة 

الملخص

لقد بحثت في رسالتي هذه الشفعة باعتبارها سببا من أسباب كسب الملكية وتعرضت في الفصل التمهيدي لعدة موضوعات متعلقة بموضوع الشفعة مبينا ماهيتها من حيث التعريف بها لغة وفي الاصطلاح القانوني ومصدرها التاريخي وركزت على اختلاف التشريعات موضوع هذه الدراسة المقارنة في تعريفها للشفعة حيث اختلف الأمر في القانون المدني المصري عنه في المدني الأردني ومجلة الأحكام العدلية التي تمثل جانبا من الفقه الإسلامي الذي يعتبر المصدر التاريخي والمادي لها ، ثم بينت موقف القضاء من الاختلاف في التعريف الذي يتمثل بما استقرت عليه محكمتي التمييز الأردنية والنقض المصرية ومن ثم ركزت على الطبيعة القانونية للشفعة من حيث اعتبارها رخصة تارة و حقا تارة أخرى إلى أن استقر الرأي على أنها سبب من أسباب كسب الملكية في مرتبة وسط أعلى من الرخصة بدرجة واقل من الحق ثم تطرقت لخصائصها التي تميزها عن غيرها من أسباب كسب الملكية باعتبارها قد وردت خلافا للأصل وميزت بينها وبين ما يشتبه بها من مصطلحات قانونية ذات علاقة  بكسب الملكية في العقار أيضا كالأفضلية والأولوية ووقفت على الفارق الدقيق بين كل منهما والشفعة باعتبار أن الأفضلية لا تكون إلا في البناء والأولوية لا تكون إلا في عقار انتقصت إحدى مكنات الملكية فيه وبينت موقف القانون المدني المصري من ذلك كون هذه الأخيرة لا وجود لها في هذا القانون

وقد خصصت الفصل الأول لتحقق الشفعة وشروطها وبينت الحالات التي تتحقق فيها كي يتمكن الشفيع من طلبها وأوضحت أن هناك حالات مشتركة بين القانون المدني المصري ونظيره الأردني إلا أن الأول قد اختلفت الحالات فيه بسبب عدم وجود تقسيم لأنواع الأراضي كما عليه الحال في الثاني ثم درست التزاحم بين الشفعاء ووضحت حكم ذلك من خلال تبيان درجاتهم وكيفية تقديم احدهم على الأخر في حال تعدد طالبي الشفعة  وكيفية التقسيم للحصص إذا ما كان الشفعاء من درجة واحدة الأمر الذي اختلف فيه المدني المصري حينما أعطى كل شفيع حصة بقدر نسبة حصته بينما ذهب المدني الأردني إلى التقسيم على عدد الرؤوس بغض النظر عن مدى الحصص التي يملكها أي من الشفعاء ولم يقم وزنا لعدد الحصص قل أو كثر ثم انتقلت لدراسة التصرف الذي يجيز الشفعة وشروطه والذي حصره القانون المدني المصري في عقد البيع بينما حصره المدني الأردني في البيع والهبة بشرط العوض حيث ألحقها بحكم البيع وأوضحت البيوع التي لا تجوز فيها الشفعة والحكمة من المنع فيها وبينت أن المدني الأردني لم يفرق بين المانع والمسقط في الشفعة وجعل كلا منهما سببا لعدم سماع الدعوى ثم ركزت على دراسة  شروط المال المشفوع فيه ووجوب أن يكون المبيع عقارا حيث لا شفعة في المنقول  ووجوب أن يبقى سبب الشفعة قائما حتى تمام البيع كي يستطيع الشفيع طلب الشفعة  وشروط الشفيع وبينت أن تخلف أي من الشروط يجعل من الشفعة غير متوافرة وضرورة أن تتوافر الشروط مجتمعة .

أما الفصل الثاني فقد درست فيه إجراءات الشفعة التي يجب على الشفيع القيام بها من إعلان الرغبة بعد الإنذار الرسمي الذي يوجهه البائع أو المشتري للشفيع وشروطه القانونية وجزاء الإخلال بأي من شروطه ثم انتقلت لإيداع الثمن مبينا المقصود به والثمن الواجب الإيداع وحكم الصورية فيه وأوضحت موقف التشريعات من ذلك و ركزت على وقت الإيداع وترتيبه بين الإجراءات وبينت جزاء تخلف أي من هذه الشروط ثم درست إقامة الدعوى وركزت على صفة الشفيع وأهليته وأوضحت الزمن الذي يجب أن تقام فيه الدعوى وطرقت باب الخصومة وأطرافها وأوضحت أسباب اختلاف التشريعات في ذلك ثم ختمت هذا الفصل بتبيان المحكمة المختصة بنظر هذه الدعوى مستندا لما استقر عليه القضاء في هذا الخصوص .

وتناولت في الفصل الثالث سقوط الشفعة وآثارها وأوضحت حالات السقوط في التشريعات موضوع الدراسة مبينا ما كان منها على سبيل الحصر وما ورد ذكره كمثال وركزت على تنازل الشفيع عن شفعته صراحة أو ضمنا وعدم إعلان الرغبة في المدني المصري  وكذلك عدم إيداع الثمن كما تطلبه القانون   وعرضت لحالات وردت في نصوص متفرقة وبينت بعض الحالات التي استقر القضاء على اعتبارها مسقطة للشفعة ، ثم درست الآثار المترتبة على الأخذ بالشفعة في العلاقات المختلفة بين الشفيع والمشتري واختلاف التشريعات موضوع الدراسة في ذلك والعلاقة بين الشفيع والبائع وبينت سبب الاختلاف في هذه الأحكام ثم وضحت أحكام العلاقة بين الشفيع والغير من حيث الحقوق المتربة على العقار المشفوع سواء قبل  إعلان الرغبة اواقامة الدعوى أو بعد ذلك .

وقد وضعت خاتمة عرضت فيها لما خلصت إليه في معظم مناحي هذه الدراسة والنتائج التي توصلت إليها والمقترحات بهذا الخصوص.

الملف الكامل

----------


## A_najah

حبس المدين وفقا لقانون التنفيذ الفلسطيني رقم (23) لسنة 2005 دراسة مقارنة 

الملخص

يعتبر المدين ملتزماً تجاه الدائن برابطة مفادها الالتزام بإعطاء شيء, أو القيام بعمل, أو الامتناع عن عمل، والأمر الطبيعي هو أن يفي المدين, وينفذ التزامه طواعية, مما يؤدي إلى انقضاء الالتزام بالوفاء, وهو ما نظمته مجلة الأحكام العدلية المطبقة في فلسطين, وكذلك القانون المدني الأردني في المملكة الأردنية الهاشمية, وسمي ذلك "وفاءً اختيارياً حتى لو قام به المدين خوفاً"[1].

وقد نظم كل من المشرعين الفلسطيني والأردني قانونا للتنفيذ, حددا فيه الطرق القانونية لإجبار المدين على تنفيذ التزامه إذا امتنع عن التنفيذ بإرادته, وذلك من باب حفظ الحقوق وعدم ضياعها.

واتضح من الدراسة أن نظام حبس المدين هو نظام يتوافق مع الشريعة الإسلامية, لذا فقد كان رأيي المتواضع تأييده وعدم إنكاره .

وقد عارض بعض الفقهاء مسألة الحبس من وجهة نظر مفادها أن العلاقة بين الدائن والمدين علاقة مالية أي بين ذمتين, وليست بين شخصين, إلا أن هذه الفكرة وقعت في انتقاد آخر من وجهة نظر بعض الفقهاء معتبرين "الحبس مجرد وسيلة خارجة عن مضمون الالتزام ذاته, فهو وسيلة للتنفيذ, وليس من مكونات الالتزام أن تهدف إلى حمل المدين على الوفاء وردعه عن المطل"[2].

 ولو أن الحبس ليس وسيلة ناجحة لحفظ الحقوق وإيصالها , لما نصت عليه قوانين بعض الدول بحال وجود الجزاء الجنائي للقاعدة المدنية مثالا : تشريعات الإسكان والتشريعات العمالية والتأمينات, في مصر , وذلك لضرورات عملية, رغم أن حبس المدين ليس عقوبة جنائية, وإنما وسيلة للضغط على إرادة المدين لإكراهه على تنفيذ التزامه بقوة القانون, حيث أن الإكراه الذي لم يكن مشرعاً قانوناً يكون مؤثراً على الأهلية, مما يعيب الرضا, ولو لم يكن ناجحا في حفظ الحقوق لما سمح به العدل المطلق النابع من الإسلام.

وأرى أن الحبس قد يقلل من المشاحنات بين الناس حيث يخاف المدين الحبس, مما يجعله يفي بالتزامه طوعاً قبل لجوء الدائن إلى السلطة العامة ، وتستند الأنظمة التي تأخذ بنظام الحبس كوسيلة للإكراه إلى وقوع الحبس على المدين الموسر, وبهذه الحالة لا يمكن انتقاد واقعة الحبس, أو فكرته, ذلك أن المدين لم يحترم الحقوق الخاصة بالغير, ولم يف بها ولذا فايقاع الحبس في حقه جائز.

إن دراسة هذا البحث جاءت في ثلاثة فصول, ناقشت في الأول: السلطة التي تقوم بالتنفيذ, والمسماة بدائرة التنفيذ لدينا, وهي دائرة تابعة لمحكمة البداية صاحبة الولاية العامة, ولمحكمة الصلح في الأماكن التي لا يوجد فيها محكمة بداية, يرأسها قاض يسمى قاضي التنفيذ ,يخضع لاشرافه مأمور التنفيذ والكتبة, والمحضرين, كما ناقشت إضافة إلى ذلك كل من المحكوم له, والمحكوم عليه, وهما أساس دعوى التنفيذ, حيث لا يمكن تصورها بدون دين ثابت, بسند تنفيذي, ودائن محكوم له بدين محقق وحالّ, ومدين محكوم عليه دون أي مانع من موانع الحبس.

ولحبس المدين شروط يجب توافرها وضعها كل مشرع بما يتلاءم مع ظروفه الاجتماعية, والبيئية والسياسية التي لها صلة, وتأثير على الواقع القانوني, فالإسلام كان شرطه, الدين الحالّ الأداء, المحدد المقدار, والمدين الموسر المماطل, وهي شروط أخذت بها معظم القوانين التي تأخذ بنظام الحبس مع بعض التغييرات, وأخذ مشرعنا الفلسطيني كذلك بهذه الشروط رغم أنه حدد شروطاً بتوافرها, لا داعي للخوض بمقدرة المدين من عدمها, إذ اعتبر القانون المدين بوجودها مقتدراً على الوفاء بحكمه.

وتتم إجراءات الحبس, من تقديم الطلب والبلاغ وفقاً للأصول القانونية المتبعة, حتى يصل الأمر إلى قاضي التنفيذ, الذي يقوم بدوره بالتحقق في جلسة خاصة من الدين, ومن المستندات المقدمة وفقاً للأصول, وإصدار قراره, وذلك بعد انتهاء مدة الإخطار المرسل إلى المدين, من أجل الوفاء, وعدم تقديمه التسوية التي من شأنها إما السداد, وإما التقسيط, بقبول الدائن, وكان المشرع الأردني له فلسفة خاصة بالتسوية, وهي أن تكون بحد أدنى ربع المبلغ المستحق, وقد حدد القانون حالات حبس المدين مقسماً إياها إلى قسمين: الأول: حالات يجب التحقق فيها من قدرة المدين وقسّمها إلى عدة حالات هي:

1)     حالة عدم عرض المدين للتسوية.

2)     ملك المحكوم عليه ما يكفي لسداد الدين المحكوم به.

3)     تصرف المدين بأمواله بقصد التهرب من السداد.

4)     ثبوت نية المحكوم عليه بالفرار.

وفي القسم الآخر لحالات الحبس: افترض المشرع اقتدار المدين على الوفاء حكما, و هذه الحالات هي:

1)     الذين صدق كاتب العدل على اقتدارهم والذين كفلوا المدين في دائرة التنفيذ.

2)     المحكوم عليه بالحقوق الشخصية الناشئة عن جرم.

3)     المحكوم عليه بنفقة للزوجة أو الأصول أو الفروع أو الأقارب إذا امتنع عن دفعها.

4)     المدين بدين ناشئ عما له مقابل في حوزة المدين .

وأضاف المشرع الأردني الحالات التالية:

1)     المهر المحكوم به للزوجة.

2)  الامتناع عن تسليم الصغير الذي عهد إليه بحفظه وكذلك عدم الالتزام بتنفيذ حكم المشاهدة ويجدد الحبس تلقائياً لحين الإذعان.

ولثبوت الدين لا بد من شروط تحدد وفق قانون البينات, كما لابد من توافر شروط تثبت قدرة المدين المالية من عدمها , اذ تعتبر القدرة على الوفاء سببا رئيسيا لايقاع الحبس, علماً بأن الدائن غير ملزم بالتحري عن أموال مدينه, وإنما على القاضي الاستيضاح مما يقدم إليه من بيّنات أو يستكشفه من تحقيقات, كما على المدين أن يظهر أمواله إذا خاف الحبس أو إذا أراد إخلاء سبيله.

وللدين موانع حيث لا يصدر قرار الحبس على:

1)     من لا يكون مسؤولاً بشخصه عن الدين.

2)     المدين الذي لم يبلغ الثامنة عشرة من عمره, والمعتوه, والمجنون.

3)     المدين المحكوم بدينه بين الزوج وزوجته, أو لأجل دين محكوم به للفروع على الأصول.

حيث أضاف المشرع الأردني في موانع الحبس على ذلك.

1)     موظفي الدولة.

2)     المدين المفلس أثناء معاملات الإفلاس, أو المدين طالب الصلح الواقي.

3)     الحامل حتى انقضاء ثلاثة أشهر من الوضع وأم المولود حتى اتمامه السنتين من عمره.
        كما ينقضي الحبس بانقضاء الالتزام, كالوفاء أو برضاء الدائن بإخلاء سبيل مدينه, أو بكشف المدين عن أموال له تكفي لوفاء الدين, وللحبس مدد لا يمكن بأي حال من الأحوال أن تتجاوز مدة (91) يوما في السنة الواحدة لذات الدين, أو لديون متعددة, وقد فرق القانون بين مبلغ الدين الذي يتجاوز (500) دينار, ومبلغ الدين الذي يقل عن ذلك, وأخيراً فإن حبس المدين لا يؤثرعلى حق الدائن باستيفاء دينه.

الملف الكامل

----------


## A_najah

الطبيعة القانونية لحكم التحكيم وآثاره وطرق الطعن به دراسة مقارنة

الملخص

الطبيعة القانونية لحكم التحكيم محل خلاف فقهي، إذ قيلت بشأنها أربع نظريات، الأولى: النظرية العقدية التي ترى أن هذا الحكم يتسم بالطبيعة العقدية استنادا إلى إرادة أطراف النزاع التي ’تعد مصدر سلطة هيئة التحكيم، وهذه الإرادة هي التي تحدد الإجراءات الواجب اتباعها من قبل هذه الهيئة عند قيامها بالفصل في النزاع، والحكم الصادر عنها والمنهي لهذا النزاع، يكون ملزما لهم لأنه أثر من آثار اتفاق التحكيم، فالأطراف عندما يبرمون هذا الاتفاق، يلتزمون بجميع الآثار المترتبة عليه بما فيها تنفيذ حكم التحكيم. فالاتفاق يعد أساسا لتحديد الطبيعة القانونية لنظام التحكيم وما يصدر عنه من أحكام.

الثانية: النظرية القضائية التي ترى أن حكم التحكيم يتسم بالطبيعة القضائية استنادا إلى الوظيفة ذاتها التي يقوم بها القاضي، والحكم الذي تصدره هذه الهيئة يعد حكما له طبيعة الحكم القضائي، فهو يتشابه مع هذا الحكم في أمور كثيرة سواء من حيث الإجراءات التي يصدر بناء عليها، أم الشروط الواجب مراعاتها عند إصداره، أم الآثار المترتبة عليه، لكن الفارق بين المحكم والقاضي أن الأول قاض خاص يحقق عدالة خاصة، والثاني قاض عام يحقق عدالة عامة، وهذا يقتضي أن لا يتمتع القاضي الخاص بكامل سلطات القاضي العام.

والنظرية الثالثة هي المختلطة التي تجمع بين النظريتين السابقتين وترى أن نظام التحكيم يحتل مركزاً وسطاً بين العقد والقضاء، فهو نظام مختلط يبدأ بعقد وينتهي بقضاء هو حكم التحكيم، وطبيعة هذا النظام تتطلب تطبيقاً مشتركاً لقواعد العقد وقواعد الحكم القضائي.

أما النظرية الرابعة فهي النظرية الخاصة أو المستقلة، والتي ترى أن حكم التحكيم يتسم بالطبيعة الخاصة التي تتطلب النظر إليه نظرة مستقلة عن العقد والقضاء، بحيث لا يمكن تحديد طبيعته القانونية بأي منهما أو بكلاهما.

وانعكس هذا الجدل على موقف القضاء الفلسطيني والأردني والمصري؛ نظرا لغياب النص القانوني الذي يحدد هذه الطبيعة.

ويُرتب حكم التحكيم الفاصل في النزاع  آثاراً قانونية على هيئة التحكيم التي أصدرته، كالتزامها بتسليم الخصوم هذا الحكم حتى يتمكنوا من ممارسة الحقوق التي خولها القانون لهم، واستنفاذ ولايتها الذي يؤدي إلى امتناعها عن إعادة النظر في المسألة التي فصلت فيها بحكم قطعي، لأن هذا الاستنفاذ يفقدها صفتها كهيئة تحكيم بمجرد صدور الحكم الفاصل في النزاع، لكن هذه القاعدة ورد عليها استثناءات منحت هيئة التحكيم سلطة تفسير الحكم الصادر عنها أو تصحيح ما ورد فيه من أخطاء أو إصدار حكم إضافي فيما أغفلته من طلبات.

ويرتب آثاراً أخرى على أطراف النزاع، وهي حجية الأمر المقضي التي تمنعهم من اللجوء إلى القضاء أو إلى التحكيم، بهدف إعادة الفصل في النزاع، إضافة إلى التزامهم بتنفيذ الحكم اختيارياً، وفي حال تعذر هذا التنفيذ يتم اللجوء إلى المحكمة المختصة بطلب إصدار أمر بالتنفيذ.

فيما يتعلق بالطعن في حكم التحكيم، فقد نص قانون التحكيم الفلسطيني على إمكانية ذلك عن طريق تقديم طلب بهدف فسخ هذا الحكم، بناء على أسباب حددها حصرياً، منها ما يتعلق باتفاق التحكيم وأطرافه ومنها ما يتعلق بحكم التحكيم وإجراءات صدوره، بحيث يقدم طلب الطعن إلى المحكمة المختصة خلال ثلاثين يوما التالية لتاريخ صدور الحكم إن كان وجاهيا أو من اليوم التالي لتاريخ تبليغه إن كان غيابياً، فإذا قضت المحكمة برفض هذا الطلب تقرر صحته وتكسبه الصبغة التنفيذية، أما إذا تبين لها صحة أسباب الطعن تقضي بفسخ الحكم.

ونص القانون الأردني على إمكانية الطعن بالحكم عن طريق رفع دعوى بطلان وحدد الأسباب التي تستند إليها هذه الدعوى، على سبيل الحصر منها ما يتعلق باتفاق التحكيم وأطرافه، ومنها ما يتعلق بحكم التحكيم وإجراءات صدوره، بحيث تقدم هذه الدعوى خلال ثلاثين يوما التالية لتاريخ تبليغ الحكم للمحكوم عليه، فإذا قضت المحكمة برفض الدعوى تأمر بتنفيذ الحكم وإذا تبين لها صحة الأسباب التي استندت إليها تقضي ببطلان هذا الحكم.

أما قانون التحكيم المصري فقد نص على إمكانية الطعن عن طريق رفع دعوى بطلان بناء على أسباب حددها تحديداً حصرياً، وهذه الأسباب مماثلة تماماً للأسباب التي حددها القانون الأردني، بحيث تقدم الدعوى خلال تسعين يوما التالية لتاريخ تبليغ الحكم، فإذا قضت المحكمة برفض الدعوى تأمر بتنفيذه وإذا تبين لها صحة الأسباب التي استندت إليها هذه الدعوى تقضي ببطلان الحكم.

البحث الكامل

----------


## A_najah

عقد الفرنشايز وآثاره

الملخص

 لعقد الفرنشايز أهمية كبيرة كأداة تساعد على الإنماء الاقتصادي والتجاري، إذ يساهم هذا العقد في توفير فرص عمل للأيدي العاملة المحلية وتطويرها، بالإضافة إلى أن لهذا العقد أهمية كبيرة بالنسبة لأطرافه فهو من جانب يساعد المانح " صاحب المشروع " على توسيع دائرة نشاطه من خلال منح الطرف الآخر وهو الممنوح له الحق في استغلال المعرفة الفنية والعلامة التجارية الخاصة بمنتجاته، وبهذا فإن المانح يتغلب على تعقيد عملية إدارة فروع جديدة قد تتطلب إدارتها رأس مال كبير، و بنفس الوقت المحافظة على جودة المنتجات التي ينتجها الممنوح له من خلال الرقابة التي يفرضها المانح ما يضمن له المحافظة على سمعة المنتج الخاص به، بالإضافة إلى الافادة المادية من المبالغ التي تدفع له من قبل الممنوح له، بالمقابل الممنوح له يستفيد من اسم المانح وشهرته وذلك ما يوفر عليه الجهد والوقت ليضمن فرص نجاح شبه مؤكدة.

ونظراً لأهمية هذا الموضوع الحديث على الصعيدين القانوني والعملي، فقد ارتأت الباحثة البحث فيه للدور الهام الذي قد يلعبه هذا النشاط في اقتصادنا الوطني الناشئ للنهوض به، وتعد هذه الدراسة محاولة جادة لإعطاء فكرة واضحة عن عقد الفرنشايز – وبخاصة أن هناك ندرة في المراجع التي تعالج موضوع هذا العقد – وذلك ضمن دراسة قانونية مكونة من فصلين.

الفصل الأول تم تقسيمه إلى مبحثين، تناولت في المبحث الأول تعريف عقد الفرنشايز ضمن دراسة علمية فقهية قانونية مفصلة ومبينة النشأة التاريخية لهذا العقد والقوانين المنظمة له، ومن ثم انتقلت إلى إيراد التعريفات الخاصة بعقد الفرنشايز، إذ قمت بإيراد أمثلة بسيطة توضح هذا العقد، ثم فصلت في هذا المبحث وضمن المطلب الثالث أنواع هذا العقد والنماذج المختلفة لإدارته، تم في المطلب الرابع تناول خصائص هذا العقد وأهميته مع توضيح أهم المزايا التي يحققها تطبيق هذا العقد لكل من المانح والممنوح له وكذلك السلبيات التي ترافق تطبيق هذا العقد، وفي المبحث الثاني تناولت الطبيعة القانونية لعقد الفرنشايز، فتم التمييز بين هذا العقد وكل من عقد الامتياز التجاري وعقد الترخيص باستعمال العلامة التجارية وعقد التمثيل التجاري و وكالة العقود التجارية، وتم التعرض للاتجاه القائل باعتبار عقد الفرنشايز هو نفسه الامتياز التجاري، إذ قمت بإظهار أوجه الاختلاف بينهما وإظهار الآراء الفقهيه التي تؤيد استقلالية كل منهما _ وهو الرأي الذي تميل إليه الباحثة _ حيث توصلت الدراسة إلى أن العقد عبارة عن نظام مستقل ومتميز عن غيره من العقود والتصرفات المشابهه له، بحيث يجمع بين طياته خصائص العديد من العقود والتصرفات، لكنه يستقل عنها فهو يتمتع بخصائص معينة تستوجب تمتعه بقواعد وأحكام خاصة، ثم تم تناول الطبيعة الخاصة لعقد الفرنشايز موضحة خصوصية المحل في عقد الفرنشايز فقمت بتوضيح عناصر الفرنشايز بصورة موجزة، ومن ثم تم الانتقال إلى إبرام هذا العقد.

أما الفصل الثاني فتم التركيز فيه على: آثار عقد الفرنشايز، حيث تم تقسيمه إلى مبحثين، تناولت في المبحث الأول التزامات المانح والممنوح له، أما المبحث الثاني فتناولت أسباب انتهاء عقد الفرنشايز، ثم تناولت الآثار المترتبة على انتهاء مدة عقد الفرنشايز.

هذا وقد توصلت الدراسة إلى توصية مفادها، أنه على المشرع الفلسطيني أن يقوم بسن تشريع خاص بعقد الفرنشايز بما يلائم هذا العقد الحديث و يساعد على تطويره وتشجيع التعامل به، و قد قمت باقتراح بعض النصوص، وتوصية أخرى بتسمية عقد الفرنشايز بعقد استغلال الشهرة التجارية.


لقراءة البحث كاملاً

----------


## A_najah

المسؤولية التقصيرية لعديم التمييز دراسة مقارنة

الملخص

لقد درست في رسالتي هذه المسؤولية التقصيرية لعديم التمييز، وذلك بعد أن تعرضت في الفصل الأول لموضوع أسباب انعدام التمييز في مجلة الأحكام العدلية والقوانين الوضعية، حيث تناولت فيه بالدراسة أسباب انعدام التمييز من صغر في السن وجنون وعته وسفه وهي حالات قد نصت عليها أحكام المجلة وأحكام القوانين المدنية الوضعية على حد سواء، بالإضافة إلى ما نصت عليه مجلة الأحكام العدلية من حالات أخرى إضافية إلى تلك التي وردت في القوانين المدنية الوضعية وهي الدَين ومرض الموت والإكراه والإغماء والنوم والسكر، وقد أجريت مقارنة بين نظام عوارض الأهلية وما تضمنه من أسباب وأحكام في مجلة الأحكام العدلية من ناحية وما تضمنه من أسباب وأحكام في القوانين المدنية الوضعية من ناحية أخرى، وقد توصلت إلى عدة نتائج أهمها أن مجلة الأحكام العدلية لم تعطِ معيارا واضحا للحكم فيما إذا كان الشخص مجنونا جنونا مطبقا أم لا، واقترحت أنه يجب الأخذ بالرأي الفني الطبي كمعيار لتحري الأمراض المؤثرة في العقل وأن لا يترك ذلك إلى النصوص والقواعد القانونية المجردة، كما توصلت إلى أن نظام عوارض الأهلية في القوانين المدنية الوضعية مشوب بالقصور، وأن هناك حالات ينعدم فيها التمييز أو يفسد فيها التدبير دون أن يكون نظام عوارض الأهلية بقادر على تغطيتها، ومثالها حالة السكر، وقد اقترحت نصا قانونيا يمكن بموجبه تقرير الحالات التي ينعدم فيها التمييز بصورة أكثر شمولية.

وقد خصصت الفصل الثاني لموضوع مدى مسؤولية عديم التمييز في القانون المدني المصري، وفي هذا الصدد وجدت أن القانون المدني المصري قد أخذ بفكرة الخطأ لقيام المسؤولية التقصيرية، وأن الأصل في القانون المصري هو انتفاء مسؤولية عديم التمييز، إلا في أحوال استثنائية، وأن هذه الأحوال الاستثنائية لا تكفي لتحقيق العدالة، وبالتالي كان من الأجدى أن ينص القانون المدني المصري على المسؤولية الكاملة لعديم التمييز عن أفعاله الضارة. ومن ناحية أخرى بحثت في هذا الفصل الأساس الفقهي والنظريات المختلفة التي تقوم عليها مسؤولية عديم التمييز في القانون المدني الفرنسي لتأثر القانون المدني المصري به، وقد تتبعت التطور الحاصل بشأن أحكام هذه المسؤولية في القانون المدني الفرنسي متلمساً مدى تأثر القانون المدني المصري بالمدارس الفقهية الفرنسية ونظرياتها وكان ذلك واضحا في شروحات الفقهاء المصريين، وفي نهاية هذا الفصل وجدت أن نظرية تحمل التبعة التي قال بها معظم الفقه المصري تبقى هي الأساس القانوني لمسؤولية عديم التمييز التي تضمنها نص المادة (164/2) من القانون المدني المصري.

أما الفصل الثالث فقد خصصته لموضوع مدى مسؤولية عديم التمييز في فقه الشريعة الإسلامية وفي القانون المدني الأردني، حيث بحثت في موقف فقه الشريعة الإسلامية من مسؤولية عديم التمييز، وذلك في ضوء القاعدتين الهامتين اللتين جاء بهما الفقه الإسلامي الحنيف وهما المباشرة والتسبب، متعرضا في ذلك لتعريفات المباشرة والتسبب ومدى مطابقة أحكامهما على عديم التمييز، وقد وجدت أن هناك اتجاهين الأول منهما يرى بقيام مسؤولية عديم التمييز في حالة التسبب والثاني يرى بأن مسؤولية عديم التمييز لا تقوم في حالة التسبب، وخلصت بعد البحث إلى أنه يجب الأخذ بالاتجاه القائل بضرورة تقرير مسؤولية عديم التمييز عما يأتيه من أفعال ضارة بالغير، يستوي في ذلك كونه مباشرا أو متسببا. كما تعرضت في هذا الفصل لموقف القانون المدني الأردني من مسؤولية عديم التمييز، وذلك بدراسة النصوص القانونية التي تحكم هذه المسؤولية وما تضمنته هذه النصوص من أحكام، مقارنا هذه النصوص بمثيلاتها في القوانين المدنية العربية، ومن ثم وجهت بعض النقد من ناحية الصياغة لبعض النصوص القانونية التي تحكم مسؤولية عديم التمييز في هذا القانون. وفي نهاية هذا الفصل تعرضت للأساس القانوني لمسؤولية عديم التمييز في القانون المدني الأردني وذلك بدراسة نظرية الضمان في الفقه الإسلامي وأساسها من حيث أن الضرر هو أساس وجوب الضمان، متعرضا في الآونة ذاتها لأدلة وجوب الضمان في الشريعة الإسلامية ولمسؤولية عديم التمييز في ضوء المبادئ العامة في القرآن الكريم والسنة النبوية الشريفة.

وفي نهاية المطاف وضعت خاتمة سجلت فيها استنتاجاتي وآرائي المختلفة بشأن مسؤولية عديم التمييز في القانونين المدنيين المدروسين، بالإضافة إلى ما وضعته من نص مقترح بشأن تقرير الحالات التي ينعدم فيها التمييز في القوانين الوضعية.

الملف الكامل

----------


## A_najah

الحماية القانونية لبرامج الحاسب الآلي دراسة مقارنة

الملخص

موضوع هذا البحث، مسألة الحماية القانونية لبرامج الحاسب الآلي، دراسة مقارنة بين موقف كل من المشرع المصري، والأردني، وموقف الفقه والقضاء من حماية برامج الحاسب الآلي وفقاً لقانون براءات الإختراع وأحكام قانون حق المؤلف.

درست من خلال هذا البحث، أن هناك عدة إتجاهات، لحماية هذه البرامج، الإتجاه الأول هو توفير الحماية لها بموجب قانون حق المؤلف، وله جانبان: الجانب الأول: إخضاع برامج الحاسب الآلي لقوانين حق المؤلف، والجانب الثاني: هو الرأي القضائي والتشريعي. وهناك إتجاه إكتفى بالنصوص التقليديه، لهذه الحماية حيث تبنت بعض الإدارات الحكومية المختصة تنفيذ قوانين حقوق التأليف في هذا الإتجاه.

إلأ أن الغالبية العظمى من الدول، أصبحت تتجه إلى تعديل التشريعات القائمه، لحقوق التأليف لتشمل برامج الحاسب الآلي.

أما بالنسبة إلى موقف المشرع الأردني فقد كان لفتره طويلة خاليٍ من قانون لحماية حق المؤلف، إلى أن تعاظمت الأصوات التي تنادي بسن قانون لحماية حق المؤلف، إلى أن صدر القانون رقم (22) لسنة 1992، الذي وضع حماية للمصنفات الأدبية، وأن هذا القانون منذ البداية شمل برامج الحاسب الآلي بالحماية المقررة للمصنفات الأدبية، وهذا ما نص عليه صراحةً في المادة الثالثه منه وفي البند الثامن فقرة (ب).

أما المشرع المصري، فإنه وضع حماية قانونية لبرامج الحاسب الآلي من خلال منظومة متكاملة تتضمن مفهوماً لتلك الحماية، وطبيعتها، وحقوق مبتكر البرامج سواءً الأدبية أو المالية، والطبيعة الخاصة لهذه البرامج والأسس المنظمة لها، ولم يفرق بين حماية برامج الحاسب الآلي وغيرها من المصنفات ومن الأفضل أن يضع المشرعُ المصري حماية قانونية فعاله لبرامج الحاسب الآلي ويفصلها عن باقي المصنفات المحمية.

ودرست أيضاً الموقف التشريعي، من حماية برامج الحاسب الآلي وفقاً لقانون براءات الإختراع وموقف الفقه والقضاء من حماية هذه البرامج، وفقاً لاحكام قانون حق المؤلف.

إشتمل هذا البحث على فصل أول، درست فيه ماهية الحاسب الآلي والبرامج ودواعي حمايتها. وفي الفصل الثاني، درست حقوق مؤلف برنامج الحاسب الآلي، من حيث تعريف حق المؤلف والطبيعة القانونية له، كما ودرست القواعد المقررة لحماية برامج الحاسب الآلي, ومن هي الجهة المختصة بتحريك دعوى الحق، ومرحلة التحقيق الأبتدائي والمحكمة المختصة. وفي الفصل الثالث بحثت موضوع حماية برامج الحاسب الآلي في ظل القوانين الوطنية فدرست فيه:

1- الحماية الإجرائية لبرامج الحاسب الآلي.

2- وصور هذه الحماية.

3- والإجراءات الوقائية للحماية.

4- وسائل الحماية الموضوعية، لبرامج الحاسب الآلي بنوعيها المدنية والجزائية.

وبعدها درست حماية برامج الحاسب الآلي في ظل القانون الدولي، فتم دراسة حماية هذه البرامج عن طريق المنظمات الدولية، بالذات المنظمة العالمية للملكية الفكرية (الويبو) ومنظمة الأمم المتحدة للتربية والثقافة والعلوم (اليونسكو).

ثم درست بعد ذلك الإتفاقيات الدوليه الخاصة بحماية حق المؤلف والتي منها إتفاقية (برن) لحماية المصنفات الأدبية، والفنية، وإتفاقية الجوانب المتصلة بالتجارة من الملكية (تربس)، والإتفاقية العالمية لحقوق المؤلف، وأخيراً الإتفاقية العربية لحماية حقوق المؤلف.

البحث الكامل

----------


## A_najah

الآثار المترتبة على عقد التأمين من المسؤولية المدنية (دراسة مقارنة) 

الملخص

تناولت دراستنا هذه موضوع الآثار المترتبة على عقد التأمين من المسؤولية المدنية، ذلك العقد  الذي له من الأهمية في الوقت الحاضر ما لا تعادله بقية أنواع وصور التأمين المختلفة، وليس أدل على ذلك من تدخل المشرع بفرض بعض أنواعه بنصوص قانونية آمرة كما هو الحال بالنسبة للتأمين من المسؤولية الناشئة عن حوادث السير.

لقد قمت بتقسيم موضوع الدراسة إلى فصل تمهيدي وثلاثة فصول رئيسية وذلك ضمن دراسة مقارنه بين قانون التأمين الفلسطيني والقانون المدني الأردني والقانون المدني المصري إضافة إلى شرح ما جاء في التشريعات الخاصة المتعلقة بالتأمين الإلزامي من المسؤولية الناشئة عن حوادث السير.

الفصل التمهيدي تناولت فيه الإطار العام لعقد التأمين من المسؤولية وذلك من حيث تعريفه وتحديد طبيعته القانونية وإبراز بعض خصائصه وإلقاء الضوء على أهم تقسيماته الفقهية، كل ذلك لكي يتسنى للقارئ معرفة وفهم الإطار القانوني لهذا النوع من التأمين قبل الخوض في معالجة الآثار المترتبة على انعقاده.

في الفصل الأول تناولت التزامات المؤمن له وهي لكثرتها ارتأيت تقسيمها إلى مبحثين، المبحث الأول تكلمت فيه عن التزامات المؤمن له في إطار عقد التأمين بوجه عام وهي التزام المؤمن له بدفع قسط التأمين والتزامات المؤمن له المتعلقة بالخطر والتزام المؤمن له بالإخطار بوقوع الخطر وتقديم المستندات الدالة على ذلك، وقد تناولتها في ثلاثة مطالب متتالية بينت من خلالها مضمون هذه الالتزامات والأثر المترتب على مخالفتها، كل ذلك بما يتفق وطبيعة عقد التأمين من المسؤولية الاختياري منه أم الإلزامي.

أما المبحث الثاني فقد تناولت فيه أهم الشروط التي تتضمنها وثائق التأمين من المسؤولية والتي تشكل التزامات أساسية ملقاة على عاتق المؤمن له ارتبط ظهورها بوجود عقد التأمين من المسؤولية، ناقشتها في ثلاثة مطالب، المطلب الأول تناولت فيه شرط عدم الاعتراف بالمسؤولية، المطلب الثاني تناولت فيه شرط عدم التصالح مع المضرور، أما في المطلب الثالث فقد تناولت فيه شرط إدارة المؤمن لدعوى المسؤولية .

الفصل الثاني خصصته لدراسة التزام المؤمن في عقد التأمين من المسؤولية وذلك ضمن مبحثين، تناولت في المبحث الأول الطبيعة القانونية للخطر المؤمن منه في التأمين من المسؤولية والذي يتحرك على أثر وقوعه التزام المؤمن بدفع مبلغ التعويض، مبيناً من خلال مطلبين متتاليين آراء الفقه القانوني من مسألة كيفية تحديد الخطر المؤمن منه في التأمين من المسؤولية ثم بينت موقف التشريعات محل المقارنة من هذه المسألة.

 في المبحث الثاني تطرقت إلى دارسة حدود التزام المؤمن في إطار عقد التأمين من المسؤولية وذلك من ناحية الحدود التي ترجع إلى شروط عقد التأمين من المسؤولية إضافة إلى الحدود التي ترجع إلى تعدد عقود التأمين.

وبما أن عقد التأمين من المسؤولية لا يقتصر أثره على علاقة المؤمن بالمؤمن له بل لابد من وجود شخص ثالث مضرور تنهض مسؤولية المؤمن له تجاهه، لذا كان لزاماً علينا أن نخصص الفصل الثالث لبحث أثر التأمين من المسؤولية على علاقة المؤمن بالشخص الثالث المضرور، نظراً لما تثيره هذه العلاقة من إشكاليات قانونية قد تستعصي على الفهم، فبينت من خلال هذا الفصل كيفية رجوع المضرور على المؤمن بالدعوى المباشرة وذلك من خلال توضيح الأساس القانوني الذي يستند إليه حق المضرور في الرجوع على المؤمن في الدعوى المباشرة، والشروط الواجب توافرها لكي يستطيع المضرور ممارسة حقه في هذه الدعوى، والأثر المترتب على ذلك. 

لقراءة البحث كاملاً

----------


## A_najah

عقد السمسرة بين الواقع والقانون دراسة مقارنة بين القانون التجاري المصري والقانون التجاري الأردني 

الملخص

هدفت هذه الدراسة إلى القاء الضوء على  مفهوم عقد السمسرة وأطرافه والآثار المترتبة عليه وغيرها من الأمور التي لها علاقة بموضوع عقد السمسرة والتي تمت معالجتها على وجه التفصيل في هذه الأطروحة.

وقد انطلقت هذه الأطروحة من كون السمسرة فكرة قديمة كانت سائدة في أغلب ميادين التعامل بين الأشخاص وخاصة في ميادين التعامل التجاري، إلا أنها لم تحظ باهتمام كافٍ يغطي جوانبها كافة, لذا رأى الباحث إعداد دراسة مفصلة ومتكاملة حول هذا العقد لتلافي النقص الوارد في الكتابات القانونية السابقة.

أخذ الباحث بدراسة هذا الموضوع نظراً لأهميته من الناحية العملية والنظرية، فعلى الرغم من كثرة الكتابات القانونية الباحثة في عقد السمسرة، إلا أنها كانت مجرد دراسات وصفية سردية وموجزة، أي لم تشتمل على أركان عقد السمسرة كافة بشكل تفصيلي, وهذا ما وضحه الباحث في فصول الدراسة التي انقسمت إلى:

الفصل الأول: عقد السمسرة وتناول في المبحث الأول: مفهوم عقد السمسرة وإثباته و تفرع الى تعريف عقد السمسرة لغوياً وتشريعياً وفقهياً، و تبين للباحث تعدد الأراء بشأن تعريف عقد السمسرة, فعرفه فريق: بأنه "العقد الذي يلتزم بمقتضاه شخص يدعى السمسار من قبل شخص أخر يسمى مصدر الأوامر أو مفوض السمسار بإيجاد متعاقد لإبرام صفقة معينة مقابل أجر" وعرفه آخرون بأنه "عقد يتعهد فيه السمسار لشخص آخر بالبحث عن طرف ثانٍ لإبرام عقد معين والتوسط بينهما لإبرامه، مقابل أجر.

وتناول المطلب الثاني الشروط الواجب توافرها في عقد السمسرة و تم حصرها في الرضى, و الأهلية, والمحل, والسبب. كما تناول المطلب الثالث مميزات عقد السمسرة من حيث خصائصه، وتبين أنه من العقود الرضائية, و الملزمة للجانبين, و أنه من عقود المعاوضة, و أنه من العقود التجارية. كما تناول هذا المطلب إثبات عقد السمسرة فإن المشرعين المصري والأردني اتفقا على مبدأ حرية الاثبات في المواد التجارية.

وتناول المبحث الثاني: السمسار من حيث تعريفه وأنواعه. فمن خلال هذا المبحث تم تعريفه بأنه الوكيل الذي يكلفه أحد المتعاقدين التوسط لدى المتعاقد الأخر لإتمام صفقة بينهما, ثم تناولت الدراسة والحديث عن السماسرة فمنهم السمسار البسيط, و المزدوج, و الفرد, و الشركة, والمحترف, وغير المحترف, والضامن, وغير الضامن, ووضحت الدراسة مهمة وطبيعة عمل كل نوع من هذه الأنواع كما تطرق هذا المطلب الى الشروط الواجب توافرها في السمسار وتم تقسيمها إلى(شرط الجنسية, وشرط السن, وشرط التمتع بأهلية الأداء, وشرط حُسن السيرة والسلوك وعدم وقوعه تحت طائلة جناية او جنحة مثبتة عليه, وشرط التعليم والخبرة, وشرط القيد في السجل المعد لذلك).

وتناول الفصل الثاني " الالتزامات التي يرتبها عقد السمسرة على الطرفين وحقوقهما وكيفية انقضائه", فتعتبر التزامات السمسار حقوقاً للعميل، والعكس صحيح، فعمل السمسار يقتصر على التقريب بين الطرفين، وحملهما على التعاقد دون أن يكون طرفاً فيه، لهذا فإن العقد يبرم بين البائع والمشتري مباشرة، دون أن يكون على السمسار التزاماتٌ يرتبها هذا العقد. وفي هذا الفصل تم الحديث عن التزامات الطرفين في عقد السمسرة وأسباب انقضائه.

وانقسم هذا الفصل إلى مبحثين, المبحث الاول تناول الالتزامات التي يفرضها عقد السمسرة على السمسار بصفته تاجراً, والالتزامات التي يفرضها عقد السمسرة على السمسار من حيث تنفيذ الالتزام, و التزام السمسار بالمحافظة على العينات, و التزام السمسار بالقيام بالعمل المكلف به بنفسه ما لم يكن مأذوناً له بذلك, و التزام السمسار بأن لا يكون طرفا ثانيا في عقد السمسرة.

و المطلب الثاني من هذا المبحث تمت معالجة حقوق السمسار فيه، فبما أن عقد السمسرة يعتبر عقداً تبادلياً، فإن للسمسار حقوقاً مقابل الالتزامات المفروضة عليه, ومن هنا تكون حقوق السمسار هي عبارة عن الالتزامات الملقاة على عاتق العميل والتي هي عبارة عن حق السمسار في الأجر, كما أوضح المشرعان المصري والأردني واتفقا على أن السمسار يتقاضى مقابل أن تؤدي الجهود التي بذلها والمعلومات التي أعطاها إلى عقد الاتفاق أجرا يسمى سمسرة أو عمولة، كما تناول هذا المطلب شروط استحقاق السمسار لأجرته وشروط عدم استحقاقه لها.

 و حق السمسار في مصاريف الوساطة, بالإضافة إلى التزام العميل بالتعويض للسمسار.

و تناول المبحث الثاني من الفصل الثاني  انقضاء عقد السمسرة بعد أن يتم إبرام عقد السمسرة بين العميل والسمسار مستوفيا لأركانه وشروطه المحددة، وفقا للقواعد العامة في القانون المدني، والقواعد الخاصة في القانون التجاري. وقد انقسم هذا المبحث انقضاء عقد السمسرة بالطرق العادية من خلال انقضاء عقد السمسرة لتنفيذ السمسار المهمة المكلف بها أو انقضاء الأجل المحدة للعقد, أو انقضاء عقد السمسرة قبل تنفيذ السمار للمهمة المكلف بها وذلك بسبب استحالة تنفيذ عقد السمسرة, أو افلاس العميل أو السمسار, أو فسخ العقد.

كما تطرق هذا المبحث إلى انقضاء عقد السمسرة بالطرق غير العادية من خلال انتهاء عقد السمسرة، لأسباب ترجع إلى الاعتبار الشخصي، الذي يقوم عليه العقد مثل وفاة السمسار أو فقدانه الأهلية, أو وفاة العميل أو فقدانه الأهلية.

كما تطرق هذا المبحث إلى انقضاء عقد السمسرة لاعتبارات ترجع الى أن عقد السمسرة عقد غير لازم كأن يتم عزل السمسار, أو اعتزاله.

ثم تلا ذلك نتائج الدراسة والتوصيات والملاحق.

الملف الكامل

----------


## A_najah

مجلس العقد الإلكتروني

الملخص            تعد شبكة الإنترنت من أهم الابتكارات التي توصل إليها العقل البشري في مجال المعلوماتية منذ أواخر القرن المنصرم، حيث أزالت الحدود الجغرافية بين الدول وساعدت في تحويل العالم إلى قرية صغيرة، وفي هذا السياق ظهرت وتطورت التجارة الإلكترونية، وأصبحت الإنترنت من أهم الوسائل التي يتم من خلالها إبرام العقود الإلكترونية.

يمكن تعريف العقد الإلكتروني بأنه الاتفاق الذي يتلاقى فيه القبول بالإيجاب على شبكة دولية مفتوحة للاتصال عن بعد، بوسائل مسموعة ومرئية تخلق تفاعلاً بين الموجب والقابل، وهذه الوسائل غير مقتصرة على الإنترنت وخدماتها المتعددة، بل تشمل وسائل اتصالات إلكترونية أخرى كالفاكس والتلكس والفاكس ميل والهاتف، فهذه الوسائل التي ينعقد العقد الإلكتروني خلالها من أهم الخصائص التي تميزه عن العقد التقليدي. وعلىاعتبار أن هذاالعقد ينتمي لزمرة العقود المبرمة عن بعد والتي تنعقد بوسائط إلكترونية دون تواجد مادي للأطراف فإن إثباته ووفائه يتم بطرقٍ خاصةٍ مختلفةٍ عن العقد التقليدي.
تتحقق صحة العقد الإلكتروني بتحقق صحة أركانه: المحل والسبب والرضا والأهلية التي تنتظم بذات إطار القواعد العامة المنظمة للعقد التقليدي مع بعض الخصوصية لهذه الأركان، لعدم اتساع نطاق القواعد العامة؛ لتستوعب أهلية المتعاقدين إذ يصعب التأكد من هوية الأطراف المتعاقدة وأهليتها، وعليه ظهر إلى حيز الوجود التوقيع الإلكتروني وجهات التصديق الإلكتروني لمحاولة سد الثغرات في هذا النطاق. عادةً ما يسبق انعقاد العقد الإلكتروني مرحلة التفاوض التي يتم فيها تبادل الاقتراحات والمساومات وتعرف بالفترة قبل العقدية علماً بإمكانية إبرام العقد دون المرور بهذه المرحلة، وقد ثار خلاف حول طبيعة المسؤولية المترتبة على قطع المفاوضات فيما إذا كانت تقصيرية أم عقدية، كما ثار خلاف حول الطبيعة القانونية للعقد الإلكتروني فيما إذا كانت عقد إذعان أم عقد رضائي، وتتحدد هذه الطبيعة بالطريقة المتبعة في إبرام العقد على شبكة الإنترنت فالعقود المبرمة عبرها عادةً ما تكون عقود إذعان وبخاصة تلك التي تنعقد عبر شبكة المواقع (الويب) أما العقود المبرمة عبر البريد الإلكتروني أو المحادثة مع المشاهدة فتكون عادةً عقوداً رضائية. ينعقد العقد الإلكتروني بتراضي طرفيه ويتوقف وجود التراضي على تلاقي التعبير عن إرادتين متطابقتين بصدور إيجاب للتعاقد وقبول لهذا الإيجاب بإحدى طرق التعبير، ومن هذه الطرق وفقاً للقواعد العامة التعبير بواسطة اللفظ والكتابة والإشارة المتداولة عرفاً أو باتخاذ موقف لا تدع ظروف الحال شكاً في دلالته، وهناك صور خاصة للتعبير عن الإرادة عبر الإنترنت في العقد الإلكتروني وهي التعبير عبر البريد الإلكتروني وعبر شبكة المواقع (Web) وكذلك عبر المحادثة المباشرة مع المشاهدة، وبالإمكان استخدام رسائل البيانات الإلكترونية للتعبير عن الإرادة عبر هذه الصور إضافةً إلى بعض الطرق الأخرى التي نظمتها القواعد العامة. الإيجاب الإلكتروني لا يختلف في جوهره عن الإيجاب التقليدي سوى في الوسيلة المستخدمة فقط للتعبير عنه، وتبرز أهمية التفرقة بين الإيجاب والدعوة إلى التفاوض في تحديد ما إذا كان بالإمكان الرجوع عن الإيجاب، حيث أن اقتران الإيجاب بقبول يؤدي إلى انعقاد العقد ولا يتمكن الموجب من الرجوع عن إيجابه، بينما في حالة الدعوة إلى التفاوض يظل من حق المعلن الرجوع عن إعلانه حتى لو اقترن بقبول، وهناك شروط للإيجاب الإلكتروني، منها أنه يجب أن يكون موضحاً وموجهاً إلى شخص بعينه أو أشخاص معينين وأن يكون باتاً ومحدداً تحديداً كافياً. كما تطبق القواعد العامة على الإيجاب الإلكتروني فإنها تطبق كذلك على القبول الإلكتروني في تنظيمه، وهناك طرق خاصة للقبول الإلكتروني تتماشى مع طبيعة العقود المبرمة عبر شبكة الإنترنت. منها تقنية التحميل عن بعد والضغط على الأيقونة الخاصة بالقبول وذلك بملء الفراغ المخصص بإحدى العبارات التي تعبر عن القبول. وقد يكون التعبير عن القبول صراحةً أو ضمناً، أما السكوت فلا يعتبر قبولاً إلا في حالات استثنائية وهذا الفرض يصعب تطبيقه على العقود المبرمة عبر الإنترنت.          سار المشرع المصري والأردني في القانون المدني على نهج الفقه الإسلامي فيما يتعلق بمجلس العقد، حيث أعطى القابل فترة معقولة من الوقت لإعطاء قبوله دون التراخي المؤدي إلى الإضرار بالموجب، وتكمن أهمية مجلس العقد في تحديد مكان وزمان التعاقد وكذلك معرفة المحكمة المختصة، إذا ما ثار نزاع بشأن العقد والقانون الواجب التطبيق. ينقسم مجلس العقد إلى نوعين، حقيقي وحكمي، فالمجلس الحقيقي هو المجلس الذي يجتمع فيه المتعاقدان في مكان واحد ويكونان على اتصال مباشر بحيث يسمع كلاً منهما الآخر مباشرةً دون انشغالهما بشاغل، حيث يبدأ بالإيجاب وينتهي بالرد قبولاً أو رفضاً أو ينفض دون رد، والمجلس الحكمي هو المجلس الذي يكون أحد المتعاقدين غير حاضرٍ فيه، وهذا غالباً ما يكون عليه مجلس العقد الإلكتروني.

        يعد المعيار الزمني الأنسب والأكثر مرونة للتمييز بين هذين النوعين منالتعاقد لاستطاعته مواكبة التطورات الحاصلة على أرض الواقع في وسائل الاتصال الحديثة، وبهذا أُعتُبِر مجلس العقد عبر الهاتف وما يماثله عموماً تعاقداً بين غائبين من حيث المكان وحاضرين من حيث الزمان، كما أُعتُبِر مجلس العقد عبر الفاكس وما يماثله تعاقداً بين غائبين من حيث الزمان والمكان، أما بالنسبة للتعاقد عبر شبكة الإنترنت فيختلف الحكم وفقاً للصورة التي يتم بها التعاقد، فالتعاقد عن طريق البريد الإلكتروني يكون عادةً تعاقداً بين غائبين من حيث الزمان والمكان، عدا حالة الاتصال المباشر عبر البريد الإلكتروني بدون فاصل زمني بين صدور القبول وعلم الموجب به، فيكون عندها التعاقد بين حاضرين من حيث الزمان وغائبين من حيث المكان، وفي حالة التعاقد عبر شبكة المواقع فيكون التعاقد بين غائبين من حيث الزمان والمكان، أما التعاقد بواسطة المحادثة المباشرة مع المشاهدة فيكون التعاقد بين حاضرين من حيث المكان والزمان وإذا تم استخدام الكتابة فقط ولم يكن هناك فاصل زمني بين إرسال الرسالة وعلم الطرف الآخر بها للرد عليها برسالة فورية أو اتصال شفوي، فعندها يعتبر التعاقد بين حاضرين من حيث الزمان وغائبين من حيث المكان، أما في حالة وجود فاصل زمني بين إرسال الرسالة والعلم بها للرد عليها فعندها يعتبر تعاقداً بين غائبين من حيث الزمان والمكان، وهذه الصورة الأخيرة تنطبق على إرسال الرسائل النصية القصيرة بواسطة الهاتف النقال.
ونتيجةً لما أثاره مجلس العقد من إشكالية تحديد زمان ومكان انعقاد العقد فقد ظهرت حلولاً فقهية وتشريعية لحل هذه المسألة على اعتبار أنها من أكثر المشاكل التي واجهت التعاقد بين غائبين. وتمثلت هذه الحلول بالنظريات الأحادية والثنائية، فالنظريات الأحادية هي التي لا تفصل بين مسألة زمان ومكان انعقاد العقد وتجسدت بنظرية إعلان القبول، تصدير القبول، استلام القبول والعلم بالقبول أما النظريات الثنائية فهي التي لا ترى تلازماً بين زمان انعقاد العقد ومكانه وتتجسد في نظريتين تبناهما الفقيهان مالوري وشيفاليه هذا وقد اختلف موقف التشريعات الدولية والوطنية من هذه النظريات

البحث الكامل

----------


## A_najah

القسمة الرضائية في العقار - دراسة مقارنة -

تتلخص هذه الدراسة في أحد أهم حالات إنهاء الملكية الشائعة في العقار ويكون ذلك عن طريق القسمة الرضائية، فقد اعتبر العقار وما زال يعتبر في الوقت الحاضر من الأموال القيمية. وتعتبر الملكية الشائعة في العقار عقبة أمام المالكين تحد من حرية تصرف كل مالك بالحصة الشائعة في هذا العقار بشكل مستقل ومنفرد عن بقية المالكين، وعلى فرض إنهاء الملكية الشائعة عن طريق القسمة الرضائية فإنه يشترط عدم تفويت منفعة القسم الذي اختص فيه ذلك الشريك من هذا العقار بعد واقعة القسمة. ودراسة هذه الرسالة جاءت في ثلاثة فصول، وعليه فقد تناول الباحث مقدمة هذه الرسالة بين فيها ما هو المقصود بالمال الشائع حسب مفهوم القانون الوضعي المقارن وجاء في الفصل التمهيدي مبحثين بين في الأول مفهوم القسمة وتعريفها ومزاياه، ودرس هذا المبحث في مطلبين الأول: القسمة لغة وقانوناً، والثاني عقد القسمة عقد شكلي ورضائي، وبين في المبحث الثاني الشروط الواجب توافرها في عقد القسمة الرضائية، وهي أربعة شروط تناولتها في أربعة مطالب حيث جاء في الأول الإجماع، وفي الثاني الحضور، وفي الثالث الأهلية وفي الرابع التسجيل. وتناولت في الفصل الأول دراسة القسمة الرضائية ماهيتها وحالاتها على مبحثين الأول ماهية عقد القسمة الرضائية في القانون الوضعي والفقه الإسلامي، درس في مطلبين الأول ماهية عقد القسمة الرضائية في القانون الوضعي، والمطلب الثاني ماهية القسمة الرضائية في الفقه، وفي المبحث الثاني حالات القسمة الرضائية وجاء في ثلاث مطالب الأول القسمة الرضائية مع وجود عديم الأهلية أو ناقص الأهلية أو الغائب والثاني القسمة الرضائية مع وجود دائنين أو مستحقين من الشركاء أو من غير الشركاء، والثالث الخيارات التي يعطيها عقد القسمة للشركاء. وفي الفصل الثاني القسمة الرضائية إجراءاتها وأثارها قمتسه إلى مبحثين الأول إجراءات القسمة الرضائية، وفيه مطلبان الأول إجراءات القسمة الرضائية والثاني العقار غير القابل للقسمة الرضائية، وأثار ذلك وفي المبحث الثاني آثار القسمة الرضائية في مطلبين الأول الآثار القانونية للقسمة الرضائية في القانون الوضعي والثاني آثار القسمة الرضائية في الفقه الحنفي، ومن ثم خلصت إلى الخاتمة تضمنت بعض النتائج ووضعت بعض التوصيات.

الملف الكامل

----------


## A_najah

آثار عقد الحوالة المدنية دراسة مقارنة 

الملخص يعالج البحث الآثار القانونية التي تنشأ عن الحوالة المدنية، واستخدم الباحث لذلك اسلوباً تحليلياً مقارناً، فتمت المقارنة بين القانونين المدني المصري والمدني الأردني مع توضيح لموقف مشروع القانون المدني الفلسطيني، الذي ظهر أنه تأثر في تنظيمه للحوالة المدنية بالقانون المصري بشكل شبه حرفي. واعتمد البحث في بيان هذه الآثار على المفهوم العام للحوالة المدنية في القانونين، حيث ظهر أن المشرع المصري أسس هذا المفهوم معتمداًُ على التقسيم الغربي للحوالة المدنية، أي حوالة حق وحوالة دين، وأسسه المشرع الأردني معتمداً على تقسيم الفقه الإسلامي أي حوالة مطلقة وحوالة مقيدة. وظهر للباحث أن المشرع المصري نظم حوالة الحق مفهوماً وشروطاً وآثاراً متأثراً بالقانون المدني الفرنسي، أما حوالة الدين فنظمها متأثراً بالتقنين المدني الألماني، في حين تأثر المشرع الأردني في تنظيم الحوالة وبيان آثارها بالفقه الحنفي وخصوصاً مجلة الأحكام العدلية وكتاب مرشد الحيران لمعرفة أحوال الإنسان، إضافة إلى تأثره بالمشرع المصري بالمواد 1010، 1011، 1015، 1016 مدني أردني. وبناء على التقسيم أعلاه تم البحث بالآثار القانونية بين المحيل "الدائن الأصلي" والمحال له "الدائن الجديد" حيث تجلت آثار الحوالة بينهما باعتبارهما الأساس بانعقادها وتركزت الآثار على انتقال الحق محل الحوالة والضمانات التي تقع على المحيل قبل المحال له بموجب القانون أو الاتفاق، وظهرت آثار العلاقة بين المحيل "المدين الأصلي" والمحال له "الدائن" أكثر مقارنة بين القانونين، فكان المشرع الأردني الأكثر حفاظاً على حقوق المحال له، حيث جعل من براءة ذمة المحيل قبله متوقفة على سلامة الحق المحال به، في حين اقتصر ضمان المحيل للمحال له لدى المشرع المصري وقت اقرار الحوالة ما لم يتفق على غير ذلك. وكانت آثار العلاقة بين المحيل "الدائن الأصلي" والمحال عليه "المدين" محدودة الآثار وذلك لعدم نفاذ الحوالة في حق الاخير، لأن معيار ترتيب آثارها هو النفاذ، وتجلت هذه الآثار في علاقة المحيل "المدين الأصلي" والمحال عليه "المدين الجديد" ذلك لأن إقرار المحال له بالحوالة لا يؤثر على طبيعة الآثار بينهما ابتدءاً، وإنما يكون أثر إقراره سبباً لنفاذها في حقه. ونظم المشرع الأردني آثار هذه العلاقة معتمداً بشكل رئيسي على التمييز فيها بين الحوالة المطلقة والحوالة المقيدة، حيث نظمهما متأثراً بشكل مباشر من المجلة ومرشد الحيران. وفي البحث في آثار العلاقة بين المحال له "الدائن الجديد" والمحال عليه "المدين" تركزت الآثار على حلول المحال له محل المحيل في الحق المحال به، وتأمين الضمانات للمحال عليه قبل المحال له، أما آثار هذه العلاقة بين المحال له "الدائن" والمحال عليه "المدين الجديد" فتركزت حول براءة ذمة المحيل، وثبوت المطالبة من المحال عليه مع ملاحظة الاختلاف في القانونين حول مدى براءة ذمة المحيل من دين الحوالة. وفي البحث في أثار العلاقة الأخيرة التي تنشأ بين المحال له والغير ظهر أن المشرع المصري نظمها في حوالة الحق فقط باعتبارها تنشأ مكان للغير، أما حوالة الدين فلا ينشأ فيها مكان لتزاحم الغير ولذلك لم ينظم المشرع المصري آثار هذه العلاقة في حوالة الدين، ونظم المشرع الأردني هذه العلاقة بالمواد (1015، 1016) مدني متأثراً بشكل مباشر بالقانون المصري مع ملاحظة أن الفقه الإسلامي لم ينظم هذه العلاقة. وبالنتيجة توصل الباحث إلى ضرورة إعادة صياغة نصوص الحوالة المدينة في القانون المدني الأردني لتكون اكثر تواؤماً مع الأحكام القضائية التي صدرت بشأنها، لا سيما فيما يتعلق بحوالة الحق التي ظهر أنه أسرد لها أحكاماً قضائية رغم عدم نصه عليها صراحة في قانونه المدني، وفيما تعلق بالمشروع الفلسطيني فقد ظهر أنه نظم الحوالة المدنية بشكل يكاد يكون حرفياً عن المشرع المصري، وكان الأفضل بالمشرع الفلسطيني تنظيم حوالة الدين وفقاً لما جاء في المجلة والمرشد لما ظهر فيهما من تنظيم دقيق لأحكام هذه الحوالة، والإبقاء على حوالة الحق من مصدرها المصري. وفيما يتعلق بالحوالة المصرفية وقياسها على حوالة الحق وفقاً لما جاء بالمادة (122) من القانون التجاري رقم (12) لسنة 1966 فقد ظهر أن هذا تكييف غير دقيق ولا يستقيم وصفه مع طبيعة الحوالة المصرفية التي تبين أنها ذات صفة تجارية مركبة، وبالنسبة لقانون حوالة الديون رقم (47) لسنة 1928 فقد ظهر أن هذا القانون رغم أنه جاء لينظم حوالة الأعمال التجارية إلا أن تكييفه على الحوالة المصرفية لدينا لم يستقم الأخذ به لما بدى بينهما من اختلاف في البحث.

البحث الكامل

----------


## A_najah

مسؤولية المتبوع عن فعل تابعه في مشروع القانون المدني الفلسطيني

الملخص

إن مسؤولية المتبوع عن فعل (خطأ) تابعه هي صورة من صور المسؤولية عن فعل الغير، والمسؤولية عن فعل الغير هي حالة من حالات المسؤولية التقصيرية، والمسؤولية التقصيرية إلى جانب العقدية تمثلان المسؤولية المدنية التي بدورها جزء من المسؤولية القانونية، وكل هذه الأنواع تدخل في باب المسؤولية بشكل عام، لذلك بدأنا البحث بالفصل التمهيدي والذي من خلاله بينا مفهوم المسؤولية بوجه عام، وبينا كذلك أنواع هذه المسؤولية وميزنا بين هذه الأنواع، وبحثنا في هذا الفصل حالة ما إذا توافر في الفعل الواحد شروط المسؤوليتين العقدية والتقصيرية، وفي هذه الحالة أنه لا يجوز الجمع بين المسؤوليتين، كما أنه  لا يجوز الإختيار بينهما، وبعد ذلك تطرقنا إلى أساس المسؤولية التقصيرية في الفقه والقوانين محل الدراسة، ومن هذه القوانين ( القانون المدني الأردني ) ما أسسها على الضرر ومنها (المشروع الفلسطيني وقانون المخالفات ) من لم يحدد موقفه بوضوح.

يتضمن الفصل الأول مدخل تاريخي لمسؤولية المتبوع، فقد تناولنا فيه مسؤولية المتبوع في القوانين القديمة التي تعد المصادر التاريخية للقوانين محل الدراسة، فتناولنا هذه المسؤولية في القانون الروماني، والقانون الفرنسي، والفقه الإسلامي، والقانون الإنجليزي.

وتناولنا في الفصل الثاني شروط مسؤولية المتبوع والأساس الذي تقوم عليه هذه المسؤولية، فقد تبين أن مسؤولية المتبوع ولكي تكون قائمة يجب أن تكون هناك علاقة تبعية بين التابع والمتبوع، وأن يرتكب التابع فعلاً يضر بالغير، وأن يكون هذا الفعل واقعاً أثناء تأدية الوظيفة أو بسببها، هذا بالإضافة لشروط استقل بها قانون المخالفات المدنية، أما بالنسبة للفعل الواقع بمناسبة الوظيفة أو الفعل الأجنبي عن الوظيفة فلا يرتبان مسؤولية المتبوع، كما وتطرقنا إلى الإستثناءات التي أوردها قانون المخالفات المدنية على هذه المسؤولية.

 وبالنسبة لأساس مسؤولية المتبوع، فهناك وجهات نظر فقهية مختلفة في تحديد هذا الأساس، فمنهم من يقيمها على أساس شخصي ومنهم من يقيمها على أساس موضوعي، أما بالنسبة للقضاء والقانون فوجدنا أنهما يميلان إلى الأخذ بفكرة الضمان أو الكفالة.

ويتضمن الفصل الثالث آثار مسؤولية المتبوع، وذلك ضمن علاقتين أساسيتين، الأولى تتمثل بعلاقة المضرور بالتابع والمتبوع، أما الثانية فقد تركزت على العلاقة بين التابع والمتبوع، فقد كان للمضرور في بعض القوانين الخيار بالرجوع على التابع أو المتبوع أو على كليهما، وفي قوانين أخرى لم يكن أمامه إلا التابع، وليس له الرجوع على المتبوع إلا بعد توافر شروط معينة. أما بالنسبة للعلاقة بين التابع والمتبوع، فوجدنا أنه يحق للمتبوع أن يرجع تابعه لاسترداد ما دفعه للمضرور، وإن كانت بعض القوانين ( المخالفات المدنية) لم تنص على ذلك صراحة في سياق تنظيمها لمسؤولة المتبوع، وإنما كان ذلك بالرجوع للقواعد العامة.

لقراءة البحث الكامل

----------


## A_najah

المسؤولية المدنية للطبيب 

الملخص

        الطب مهنة إنسانية وأخلاقية وعلمية مقدسة، لها أهميتها الدائمة وينشأ عنها علاقة ما بين المريض والطبيب، هي إنسانية بطبيعتها وقانونية تحتم على الطبيب الاهتمام بالمريض وعمل كل ما يلزم لعلاجه وبذل العناية التي تقتضيها مهنة الطب.

        والمشرع الفلسطيني والأردني لم يتعرضا كغيرهما في معظم الدول العربية للمسؤولية الطبية بل تركوها للقواعد العامة في المسؤولية المدنية، وهي غير واضحة المعالم وخاصة في ظل التطور العلمي الحديث، وظهور الاختراعات والاكتشافات العلمية والطبية، وعدم وجود قوانين متخصصة في هذا الموضوع في الكثير من دولنا العربية حيث أن المريض الذي يعاني من الإصابة بخطأ طبي يصعب عليه أو حتى يستحيل عليه أحياناً الحصول على التعويض، والمسؤولية الطبية في ظل التقدم العلمي والفني في مجال الطب بهذا العصر، بدأت تأخذ أشكالاً مختلفة، وتبدو أهميتها الأساسية بأنها تتعامل مع أثمن شيء لدى الإنسان، وهي حياته، وفي ظل عدم وجود قواعد قانونية واضحة تعالج هذه المسألة المهمة وخاصة في فلسطين، حيث أنه لغاية هذه الايام لا يوجد قانون يضبط هذه المسألة أو يعالجها وخاصة مع كثرة الأخطاء الطبية المرتكبة من قبل الأطباء سواء في عياداتهم الشخصية أو في المستشفيات العامة والخاصة، ولقد تمت دراسة المسؤولية المدنية للطبيب بشكل تحليلي ومقارن مع العديد من المقابلات الشخصية من خلال فصلين.

        وفي الفصل الأول تم تناول الطبيعة القانونية لمسؤولية الطبيب المدنية والمسؤولية العقدية والتقصيرية بشكل عام وأركان كل منهما، والاختلاف الحاصل في وجهات النظر القانونية حول تكييفها، فهنالك اتجاه يعتبرها مسؤولية تقصيرية وله حججه، وآخر يعتبرها عقدية وله حججه أيضاً، وعرضت ما استقر عليه الرأي قضاءً وفقهاً بما فيها قرار محكمة النقض الفرنسية بتاريخ 20/5/1936، اعتبرها مسؤولية عقدية بالأصل، وبالاستثناء مسؤولية تقصيرية، وبعد ذلك عرضت طبيعة المسؤولية الطبية أمام القضاء والشريعة الإسلامية، ثم بحثت في طبيعة التزام الطبيب اتجاه المريض والآراء القانونية المختلفة حول ذلك من كونه التزام ببذل عناية أم بتحقيق نتيجة، وبينت الدراسة أن التزام الطبيب هو التزام ببذل عناية من حيث الأصل وبتحقيق نتيجة استثناءً، وعرضت أبرز هذه الحالات، وعنايته ليست كأي عناية بل إنها يجب أن تكون يقظه صادقة متفقه مع الأصول العلمية المستقرة.

        وفي الفصل الثاني تم تناول النظام  القانوني لمسؤولية الطبيب المدنية، حيث بحثت في المبحث الأول شروط المسؤولية المدنية للطبيب، وهي الخطأ والضرر وعلاقة السببية بينهم،  وتم تناول عنصر الخطأ بشكل عام لغة وقانوناً وتعريف الخطأ الطبي (الفعل الضار) وهو الركيزة الأساسية لموضوع الدراسة وأيضاً موقف المشرع الفلسطيني والأردني الذي يقيم المسؤولية على أساس الضرر وليس الخطأ، والخطأ الطبي بشكل عام يتعلق بانحراف الطبيب عن سلوكه وإخلاله بواجبه في بذل العناية اليقظة. وانتقلت إلى موقف القضاء من مسألة التدرج في الخطأ الطبي حيث استقر الرأي أن الطبيب يسأل عن كل أخطائه التي يرتكبها اتجاه مريضه بشرط ثبوتها ثبوتاً كافياً. وبحثت في مسألة معيار الخطأ الطبي والآراء المختلفة حول ذلك، وهو معيار الشخص العادي أي سلوك الطبيب العادي الوسط من نفس التخصص ونفس المستوى العلمي للطبيب المخطئ. وعرضت أبرز صور الخطأ الطبي، وتناولت بعد ذلك مسألة إثبات الخطأ الطبي والتي تقع على عاتق المضرور (المريض) والصعوبات التي يعانيها في الإثبات بسبب ما يتعلق بالخبرة، والتي ترتبط بموضوع الزمالة بين الأطباء، والاتجاهات القانونية حول هذه المسألة.

        وتم تناول الضرر الطبي وتعريفه وأنواعه وشروطه وهو ما يصيب الشخص بحق من حقوقه أو بمصلحة مشروعه له سواء كان ذلك الحق أو تلك المصلحة متعلقة بسلامة جسمه أو ماله أو عاطفته أو شرفه أو حريته أو اعتباره، ويكون إما مادي أو معنوي، ويختلف من شخص لآخر، وأيضاً علاقة السببية بين الخطأ والضرر وتعريفها واثياتها، والتي تخضع للقواعد العامة للمسؤولية المدنية وعلى المريض أن يثبت وجودها، والنظريات الفقهية بشأنها وهي ثلاث نظريات مختلفة متعلقة بها وهي نظرية تعادل الأسباب ونظرية السبب المنتج ونظرية السبب الأقوى، وقطعها يكون إما بالحادث الفجائي، القوة القاهرة، أو خطأ المضرور أو خطأ الغير.

        وبعد ذلك عرضت في المبحث الثاني آثار المسؤولية المدنية للطبيب وهي ما يتعلق بمسألة تأديب الأطباء وتعويض المرضى، حيث أنه إذا ثبت وقوع الخطأ الطبي من جانب الطبيب اتجاه المريض يرتب ذلك مسؤولية تأديبية على الطبيب من قبل الجهة المسؤولة عنه، وكذلك فإن المضرور يستحق التعويض عن الأضرار التي لحقت به مادية كانت أم معنوية، وأوضحت في البداية تعريف المسؤولية التأديبية بشكل عام وبعد ذلك المسؤولية التأديبية للأطباء وما يتعلق بسلوكهم اتجاه المهنة والمريض، وفي النهاية تم تناول العقوبات التأديبية التي يتم ايقاعها من قبل الجهات المختصة على الأطباء، وبعدها انتقلنا إلى التعويض وتعريفه، وكذلك أنواعه وهي التنفيذ العيني والتعويض بمقابل، وتقدير التعويض، والتي تكون وفقاً لحالة المضرور وقت صدور الحكم، ومتى يستحق التعويض. وفي النهاية بحثت في أفضل الحلول لمشكلة المسؤولية الطبية وهي التأمين من المسؤولية الطيبة وآلية ذلك. 

الملف الكامل

----------


## A_najah

المساعدة القضائية في التعبير عن الإرادة 

الملخص

لقد درست في هذه الرسالة المساعدة القضائية لذوي العاهات البدنية المزدوجة (أصم أبكم، أعمى أصم، أعمى أبكم) وللأشخاص المصابين بعجز جسماني شديد والذين لا يستطيعون أن يعبروا عن إرادتهم لوحدهم بشكل سليم، وظهرت لي أهمية هذا الموضوع في نواحي عديدة منها حماية مصالح ومساعدة الأشخاص المصابين بعاهة مزدوجة (أصم أبكم، أعمى أصم، أعمى أبكم) أو المصابين بعجز جسماني شديد وذلك بسبب عدم مقدرتهم على التعبير عن إرادتهم، كما أن أهمية هذا الموضوع تبدو في إمكانية تصور ازدياد عدد الأشخاص المصابين بعاهة مزدوجة أو بعجز جسماني شديد وذلك بسبب كثرة الحوادث والحروب.

        واستهللت دراستي بالبحث بالإرادة وطرق التعبير عنها وذلك لعلاقتها المباشرة بموضوع الدراسة وبعد ذلك قمت بدراسة أحوال تقرير المساعدة القضائية وظهر لي بأنها حالتين وهما الإصابة بعاهة مزدوجة والإصابة بعجز جسماني شديد والتي يتعذر التعبير عن الإرادة بسببهما وبعد ذلك بحثت بالتصرفات التي تحتاج إلى تقرير المساعدة القضائية والتي لا يستطيع الشخص المصاب (بعاهة مزدوجة أو بعجز جسماني شديد) مباشرتها لوحده حيث أن المحكمة هي من تقرر ذلك بموجب السلطة الجوازية التي منحها لها القانون.

وبعد ذلك قمت بدراسة الطبيعة القانونية لكل من أحوال المساعدة القضائية وللمساعد القضائي وظهر لي بان مجرد الإصابة بعاهة مزدوجة أو عجز جسماني شديد لا تعتبر عارض من عوارض الأهلية ولا تعتبر مانع من موانعها لأنه لو استطاع الشخص المصاب بعاهة مزدوجة أو بعجز جسماني شديد أن يعبر عن إرادته لإجراء أي تصرف كان تصرفه صحيحا لصدوره من شخص كامل الأهلية والإدراك..

وظهر لي أن الإصابة بعاهة مزدوجة أو بعجز جسماني شديد وتعذر التعبير عن الإرادة بسبهما يعتبر مانعاً من موانع الأهلية لان هذه الإصابة لا تصيب العقل أو التدبير وهذا ما يفهم مما جاء بالتشريع الأردني والمصري والفلسطيني من منح المحكمة سلطة جوازية في تقرير المساعدة القضائية حيث انه لو كانت أحوال المساعدة القضائية تعتبر عارض من عوارض الأهلية لكان من الواجب أن ينص المشرع على وجوب تقرير المساعدة القضائية وتعين مساعدا قضائيا.

        وقمت بدراسة الطبيعة القانونية للمساعد القضائي من خلال مقارنته مع ما قد يشتبه به واتضح لي بان المساعد القضائي عبارة عن مترجم قضائي يعين من المحكمة من اجل مساعدة ومعاونة المساعد قضائيا في التعبير عن إرادته.

وفي ختام رسالتي شرحت أحكام المساعدة القضائية مبينا حكم تصرفات المساعد والمساعد قضائيا ومبينا كيفية انتهاء المساعدة القضائية.

الملف الكامل

----------


## A_najah

حماية المستهلك في التعاقد الإلكتروني دراسة مقارنة

الملخص إهتمت التشريعات الحديثة بحماية المستهلك في التعاقد الإلكتروني، فالمستهلك يمثل الطرف الضعيف في العملية التعاقدية، وبما أن القواعد العامة في التشريعات المدنية لم توفر حماية كافية للمستهلك، فقد أقرت التشريعات الحديثة الكثير من وسائل حماية المستهلك سواء في مرحلة ما قبل التعاقد، أو مرحلة إبرام التعاقد، أو مرحلة تنفيذ العقد الإلكتروني. وقد تم تناول تعريفي المستهلك والمزود في الفصل التمهيدي، كما وتحدثت عن أهمية توفير وسائل حماية مستحدثة للمستهلك، حيث أن حاجة المستهلك للحماية في السوق الإلكترونية هي ما دفعتني للبحث عن وسائل لحماية المستهلك في التعاقد الإلكتروني، فالثقة والأمان في السوق الإلكترونية من أبرز ما يحتاج إليه المستهلك في سبيل تلبية إحتياجاته الشخصية، وبالتالي يخضع لشروط غير عادية ومجحفة بحقه. كما وتم التطرق في الفصل الأول حماية المستهلك في مرحلة ما قبل التعاقد الإلكتروني، حيث تحدثت عن صور حماية المستهلك وحقوقه في هذه المرحلة ومنها: وضوح الإعلان التجاري الإلكتروني، مما يؤدي إلى التأثير بشكل إيجابي على المستهلك، بحيث يكون على بينة من أمره عند التعاقد، فلا يتعرض المستهلك للإدعاء أو الإيهام بأن السلعة تتمتع بالجودة، كذلك فإن من حق المستهلك الإعلام والتبصر من خلال تحديد شخصية المزود، ووصف المنتج أو الخدمة محل التعاقد، وبيان السمات الأساسية للسلعة أو الخدمة. أما الفصل الثاني فقد تمت مناقشة حماية المستهلك في مرحلة إبرام العقد، وذلك من خلال الإشارة إلى الضمانات التي أضافتها التشريعات الحديثة في مجال حماية المستهلك، كالتوسع في مفهوم عقود الإذعان لتشمل الكثير من العقود، فالعقد الإلكتروني يعتبر عقد إذعان إذا لم يكن هناك تفاوض، أي أن الأمر يتوقف على مدى إمكانية التفاوض حول شروط العقد، فإن كان العقد الإلكتروني يجيز التفاوض، ويسمح للمستهلك بمراجعة بنود العقد وتعديله أحياناً، فإنه لا يعتبر عقد إذعان، أما إذا إنعدمت سمة التفاوض أو المساومة، وجاءت بنود العقد بطريقة جامدة لا تقبل المراجعة أو التعديل فهو عقد إذعان. وقد تم الحديث في الفصل الثاني عن الحماية الجزائية للمستهلك، حيث عاقبت معظم التشريعات الحديثة على مختلف الجرائم التي تقع على المستهلك بشكل عام، كما وتعاقب على الجرائم التي تقع بحق المستهلك عند التعاقد إلكترونياً من خلال تجريم الحصول على بيانات المستهلك، وحظر التعامل في البيانات الشخصية، أو الإسمية للمستهلك دون إذن، كما وترتب التشريعات المختلفة على وجود العيب الخفي في المبيع دعوى خاصة هي" دعوى ضمان العيوب الخفية "، فتوسيع مسؤولية المزود عن المنتجات والخدمات المعيبة هو في صالح المستهلك. وأخيراً تم تناول حماية المستهلك في مرحلة تنفيذ العقد في الفصل الثالث، فقد أضافت التشريعات الحديثة بعض الحقوق المستحدثة للمستهلك، كحقه بالإعلام اللاحق لإبرام العقد الإلكتروني، وإلتزام البائع بتسليم المبيع المطابق، وحق المستهلك بالعدول، كما ونصت غالبية التشريعات الحديثة على إنشاء جهات حكومية، أو جهات خاصة معتمدة تتولى مهمة حماية المستهلكين. ثم أنتهت الرسالة بالخاتمة والتي تضمنت أهم النتائج والتوصيات، حيث توصلت إلى نتائج أتمنى أن تثري المكتبة القانونية، كما أقترحت بعض الإقتراحات على على ذوي الشأن والإختصاص سواء على المستوى الفلسطيني أو العربي أو الدولي.

البحث الكامل

----------


## A_najah

الإطار القانوني للتحكيم الالكتروني

الملخص   تناولت دراستنا موضوع الإطار القانوني للتحكيم الالكتروني، الذي أصبح له أهمية بالغة في فض المنازعات وخاصة تلك الناجمة الأعمال الالكترونية ومواقع الانترنت، وفي سبيل ذلك قمنا بتقسيم الرسالة إلى فصلين: تناولنا في الأول ماهية التحكيم الالكتروني، وفي الثاني أحكام التحكيم الالكتروني. وتبين الرسالة أن التحكيم الالكتروني يوفر العديد من المزايا التي لا يوفرها أي نظام قانوني آخر لفض المنازعات: كالسرعة والفاعلية وقلة التكاليف بالإضافة إلى كونه أكثر إلزاماً من التحكيم التقليدي، حيث لا يكون عرضة للعقبات القانونية التي تعترضه، وخاصة شرط الشكل الذي تشترطه معظم القوانين الوطنية في اتفاق وحكم التحكيم، وذلك عن طريق تبني آليات خاصة بالتحكيم الالكتروني تمكنه من تنفيذ الحكم الصادر دون الحاجة إلى اللجوء للقضاء الوطني للدولة المراد تنفيذ الحكم فيها.    ثم تلا ذلك خاتمة تضمنت أهم النتائج والتوصيات التي توصلت اليها من خلال هذه الدراسة.

البحث الكامل

----------


## A_najah

التعويض عن الضرر الأدبي (دراسة مقارنة)

الملخـص تتعرض هذه الدراسة للبحث في موضوع التعويض عن الضرر الأدبي في القانون المدني الأردني والقانون المدني المصري كأساس للمقارنة، إلاّ أن ذلك لم يمنع من التعرض لموقف الفقه الإسلامي والفقه الفرنسي من التعويض عن الضرر الأدبي لاتصالهما بالقانونين مدار البحث والمقارنة. وقد قسمت الموضوع تحت ثلاثة فصول في الفصل الأول: تعرضت لماهية الضرر الأدبي مبدأ التعويض الكامل وقد قسمت الفصل إلى ثلاثة مباحث، حيث عرضت في المبحث الأول مفهوم الضرر وتعريفه وقسمته إلى ثلاثة مطالب، تحدث في المطلب الأول عن مفهوم الضرر الأدبي في الفقه الإسلامي تحت فرعين ففي الفرع الأول تناولت مفهوم الضرر لغةً وفي الفرع الثاني تعرضت لمفهوم الضرر اصطلاحاً. أمّا في المطلب الثاني فقد بحثت فيه الضرر الأدبي في فقه القانون والتشريع والقضاء، وقد تناولت تعريف الضرر الأدبي في فقه القانون كعنوان للفرع الأول، وفي الفرع الثاني تعرضت لتعريف الضرر الأدبي في التشريع، وفي الفرع الثالث تناولت تعريف الضرر الأدبي لدى القضاء. وفي المطلب الثالث تناولت مفهوم التعويض عن الضرر الأدبي في الفقه الإسلامي والقانون، وقد قسمت المطلب إلى ثلاثة فروع، ففي الفرع الأول تناولت تعريف التعويض في اللغة، وتعرضت لتعريف التعويض بمعنى الضمان في اصطلاح الفقهاء في الفرع الثاني، وفي الفرع الثالث تناولت مفهوم التعويض عن الضرر الأدبي في القانون المدني. وفي المبحث الثاني تناولت صور الأضرار الأدبية وشروطها، فقد قسمت المبحث إلى مطلبين، حيث عرضت في المطلب الأول شروط قيام الضرر الأدبي وناقشت الموضوع تحت خمسة أفرع، ففي الفرع الأول تناولت ضرورة أن يكون الضرر الأدبي محققاً، وأن يكون مباشراً في الفرع الثاني، وأن يكون شخصياً لمن يطالب بتعويضه في الفرع الثالث، وتحت الفرع الرابع ضرورة أن ينطوي على إخلال بمصلحة أدبية أو حق ثابت، وختمت المطلب بفرع خامس وتناولت فيه ضرورة أن لا يكون التعويض عن الضرر قد سبق التعويض عنه. وختمت الفصل الأول في مبحث ثالث تناولت فيه مبدأ التعويض الكامل، وقد ناقشت الموضوع تحت ثلاثة مطالب، تناولت في المطلب الأول مدى موافقة دمج عناصر الضرر لمبدأ التعويض، وفي المطلب الثاني عرضت سلطة القاضي في دمج عناصر الضرر عند تقرير التعويض، وختمت الفصل في مطلب ثالث تناولت فيه التعويض المالي والتعويض والأدبي. وفي الفصل الثاني: تناولت فيه وظيفة التعويض عن الضرر وقد قسمت الفصل إلى ثلاثة مباحث، تعرضت للوظيفة العقابية للتعويض في المبحث الأول، وقد ناقشت الموضوع تحت مطلبين، تناولت في المطلب الأول فكرة العقوبة في الشرائع القديمة. وفي المطلب الثاني تناولت فكرة العقوبة الخاصة في القانون الروماني والفرنسي القديم. أمّا في المبحث الثاني، فقد عرضت للوظيفة الإصلاحية للتعويض، وقد قسمت هذا المبحث إلى مطلبين، تناولت في المطلب الأول دور القاضي في تحقيق الوظيفة الإصلاحية للتعويض عن الضرر الأدبي، ورأي الفقهاء حول هذين الاتجاهين في مطلب ثانٍ. أمّا في المبحث الثالث، فقد ناقشت فيه اختلاف وظيفة التعويض باختلاف نوع الضرر وتم تقسيم هذا المبحث إلى مطلبين، ففي المطلب الأول تناولت أثر التعويض عن الأضرار المالية وفي المطلب الثاني تناولت أثر التعويض عن الأضرار غير المالية. وفي الفصل الثالث: عرضت للأساس القانوني للتعويض عن الضرر الأدبي وفق ثلاثة مباحث: في المبحث الأول، تناولت الأساس الشرعي للتعويض عن الضرر الأدبي في الفقه الإسلامي، وقد قسمت الموضوع إلى مطلب وإلى فرعين ففي المطلب تناولت التعويض عن الضرر الأدبي في الفقه الإسلامي، وعلى فرعين، في الفرع الأول عرضت القول بعدم الضمان في الضرر الأدبي، وفي الفرع الثاني تناولت القول بضمان الضرر الأدبي في الفقه الإسلامي. أمّا في المبحث الثاني فقد تناولت الضرر الأدبي في القانون المدني الأردني وعرضت ذلك تحت مطلبين، في المطلب الأول تناولت التعويض عن الضرر الأدبي في إطار المسؤولية العقديّة وقسمت ذلك على فرعين، في الفرع الأول تناولت موقف القانون الأردني من تعويض الضرر الأدبي في إطار المسؤولية العقدية، وعرضت في الفرع الثاني موقف القضاء الأردني من التعويض عن الضرر الأدبي في إطار المسؤولية العقديّة أمّا في المطلب الثاني فقد عرضت للتعويض عن الضرر الأدبي في إطار المسؤولية التقصيريّة. وفي المبحث الثالث تناولت الأساس القانوني للتعويض عن الضرر الأدبي في القانون المصري وقسمت ذلك إلى مطلبين، في المطلب الأول تناولت موقف القانون الفرنسي من التعويض عن الضرر الأدبي، وموقف القانون المدني المصري من التعويض عن الضرر الأدبي في مطلب ثانٍ وإلى فرعين، في الفرع الأول عرضت التعويض عن الضرر الأدبي في إطار المسؤولية العقدية، وفي الفرع الثاني عرضت للتعويض عن الضرر الأدبي في إطار المسؤولية التقصيريّة. وقد توصلت في هذه الرسالة إلى حقيقة أن الخلاف الرئيسي حول عدم التعويض عن الضرر الأدبي يكمن في التعويض المادي، وحتى لا يسار إلى التعويض المادي اعتبرت العقوبة نوع من التعويض وفق فلسفة سماوية ووضعية. وأن أيّاً من صور الضرر الأدبي يحتوي على شق مادي ومعنوي يسهل فيه تقدير التعويض عنه ولو بشكل تقريبي، كما أن الضرر الأدبي ضرر متفق عليه يستوجب تعويضه متى توفرت شروطه في إطار المسؤولية المدنية.

لقراءة البحث كاملاً

----------


## A_najah

الدعوى المباشرة في التأمين من المسؤولية المدنية دراسة مقارنة

الملخص يعد حق المتضرر باللجوء إلى الدعوى المباشرة المحور الذي دارت حوله جميع الموضوعات التي تم بحثها وتحليلها في الرسالة.  بدايةً، كان لابد من لمحة تاريخية تبين النظريات التي حاول أنصارها رد الدعوى المباشرة إليها، لعلهم ينجحون في التوصل لأساس مقنع لهذا الحق، إلا أن الفشل قد حالفهم، مما أدى بالتشريعات (الفلسطيني، والأردني,والمصري) لإيجاد نص قانوني ليضفي الحماية التشريعية على هذا الحق. إلا أن الخلاف قد ثار وتباين بين هذه التشريعات بالنسبة للتأمين الاختياري من المسؤولية المدنية في حين استقرت على تقرير هذا الحق للمتضرر في التأمين الإلزامي من حوادث المركبات. ثم التنقل بين خصائص حق المتضرر بالدعوى المباشرة حيث يتمتع هذا الحق بطابع قانوني مستمد من صحة العقد الذي يلقي بظلاله لحماية هذا المتضرر كاستثناء على نسبية أثر العقد، كما انه حق متعلق بوقت وجود الضمان، مما يرتب على ذلك آثاراً هامة من الحصول على حق مجرد من الدفوع القانونية اللاحقة لوقوع الحادث المؤمن منه. ووصولاً إلى استقلاليته واختصاصه بمبلغ التعويض وعدم جواز انتقاله من المؤمن إلا للمتضرر. وهذا ما تم مناقشته في الفصل الأول من هذه الدراسة. أما الفصل الثاني فتم تخصيصه لممارسة الدعوى المباشرة. فوجود الحق وتقريره على أرض الواقع يتطلب ممارسته واتخاذ الإجراءات اللازمة لذلك سواء كان ذلك بمطالبه ودّية أم قضائية.مما يقتضي معرفة من هم أطراف هذه الدعوى باعتبارها إجراءاً قضائياً وليس لكونها علاقة تحكمها قواعد المسؤولية التقصيرية أو العقدية، وإلا كنا أمام ثلاثة أطراف. فنحن أمام مدعي ومدعى عليه لكل منهم صفته وأهليته القانونية التي تؤهله للتخاصم أمام القضاء. والدعوى المباشرة ليست حقاً مطلقاً للمتضرر دون شروط أو قيود تحكمها وإنما لا بد أن يكون المتضرر من الغير الخارج عن إطار العلاقة التعاقدية، واشتراط ثبوت مسؤولية المؤمن له، إلا أن هذا الشرط دار الخلاف حوله فيما يتعلق بالتأمين الإلزامي من حوادث المركبات لدى التشريعات موضع الدراسة. حيث اكتفت بتقرير حق المتضرر بمطالبة المؤمن دون حاجة لاستصدار حكم ضد المؤمن له أو إدخاله خصما في الدعوى المباشرة إلى جانب المؤمن ويشترط كذلك عدم سبق حصول المتضرر على التعويض عن الضرر الذي لحقه، وتم تنظيم حالة تعدد عقود التأمين، ووجود ضمان اجتماعي. ويبقى ضرورة وقوع الضرر الموجب للتعويض.وأعطي المتضرر الحق بالرجوع على الصندوق الفلسطيني لتعويض مصابي حوادث الطرق بنفس الطريقة التي يرجع بها على المؤمن. ويتم بحث الأضرار المشمولة بنطاق التغطية التأمينية وكذلك الأشخاص الذين أعطاهم المشرع هذه الحماية والآخرين الذين منحهم تغطية بتعويض الأضرار التي لحقت بهم. و يتطلب وجود الحق للمتضرر أن يكون عند ممارسته له محافظاً على وجوده وإبقائه بإثبات هذا الحق بإثبات وقوع الضرر أو إثبات الخطأ( في حالة التأمين الاختياري من المسؤولية) حيث يعتبر خطأ السائق مفترضاً ومطلقاً في التأمين الإلزامي ولا يمكن نفيه إلا بوجود القوة القاهرة أو السبب الأجنبي. ولابد من وجود علاقة السببية بين الفعل والنتيجة. وفي ختام هذا الفصل يتم التوجه لشرح أحكام تقادم حق المتضرر وبيان مدة سريانه والأحكام الخاصة بالوقف والانقطاع. ونتيجة البحث في حق المتضرر بالدعوى المباشرة بينت الخلط الواضح في المفاهيم لدى المشرع الفلسطيني خاصةً، فبعد أن وضع قواعد عامة للمسؤولية المدنية عاد وناقضها فيما يتعلق بالتأمين الإلزامي مثل شرط المطالبة، وكان لابد من تفصيل ما هو مبهم من أحكام ولو كان ذلك بالقوانين المقارنة التي أخذ عنها المشرع الفلسطيني مثل تنظيم الدفوع القانونية. ورجوع المتضرر على كل من المؤمن والمؤمن له والسائق وكذلك العلاقة التضامنية فيما بين هؤلاء بعضهم ببعض. لذلك لابد من تعديل القواعد المتعلقة بالتأمين الإلزامي من المسؤولية عن حوادث الطرق. بالإضافة إلى تشريع مدني ينظم- إضافة للأحكام والقواعد العامة- عقد التأمين ويبين الأحكام والقواعد التي تحكم كل نوع منها بطريقة منظمة وواضحة لا تقبل الشك أو التأويل.

الملف الكامل

----------

